# Hand made wedding dress



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2021)

Beautiful lace!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2021)

You beat me to it !! I was going to post about this. It was on Facebook and got a mix of replies. Some admired the intricate lace work and others said it revealed too much. One person asked "where's the rest of it?" I wonder how long it took to make it and how much it costs.


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2021)

It's beautiful lace but I think it looks like something Cher would wear to the Academy Awards back in her heyday. 

I don't understand why some brides feel the need to show so much flesh.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 7, 2021)

Making lace, it looks so complicated and time comsuming


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2021)

Woman as meat. 

Sorry, but this little old lady cannot meld the sanctity of the marriage vows with that display.
Colour me prudish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2021)

It's an amazing piece of art.

I'm sad to say, I can't imagine anyone I know actually looking good in it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's an amazing piece of art.
> 
> I'm sad to say, I can't imagine anyone I know actually looking good in it.


That, Aunt Bea, is a most succinct way of putting it.

Maybe you might like the effort my wife put into our friend's wedding dress. This lady had a toxic first marriage, never thought that should would ever find love again, but cupid had other ideas.


The bodice is made up of individual strips of material to give a pleated appearance.


The bride was given a choice to have the pleats around the sides of the bodice or plain fabric. She wisely chose the plain fabric, as she said, "the bodice pleats are enhanced by not having them around the sides.

Next the skirt is attached. The dress is sleeveless, the bride preferred to wear a stole. I must share this, when she came for the final fitting, she got all tearful, saying that she had never had a bespoke garment made for her, ever. Do you want to see the lady? No lace and fancy frills, just a radiant lady who deserves the love of her new husband.
There's more photos, but I am only allowed five, but if you want to see a few more, twist my arm.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

The lace wedding dress is very beautiful. Not everyone can carry that off. It would take a tall slender young lady who is not too big on top or in the hips. I love it.

I wore my Grandmama wedding dress made from Chantilly lace, but of course it was not as revealing!


----------

